# Got one far upstream!



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Got this one last night a long ways from lake erie. With this low water, gind the deepest pool and throw everything until you get a hit. Got this one on a rebel craw. Another guy fishing the same pool caught a smallmouth. Nice little after work trip!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Where at, how far upstream ?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice invisible fish!


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

bdawg said:


> Got this one last night a long ways from lake erie. With this low water, gind the deepest pool and throw everything until you get a hit. Got this one on a rebel craw. Another guy fishing the same pool caught a smallmouth. Nice little after work trip!


thats an awsome fish,nice size and girth, here check out the two fresh hens i caught...


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

^ that one might make 30" and 10# club!!!

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Just caught a 22lb brown at rocky, check it out


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry guys, the other picture didn't load up from my smart phone. Here's a pic of one I caught 8 years ago from the same location to keep you fish pornographers happy! The one I caught last week was 24" and about 3lb male. Very far upstream, and I catch one or two there every year starting at the beginning of October. They start running a lot earlier than most people think, and the ones that go far upstream are not targeted a lot and will hit on just about anything early in the fall when the water is still warm. I've never hooked into more than 3 in a day(only landed 1 that day). Usually, I'll only hook up with one and also catch smallmouth. The one day I caught 30 largemouth and smallmouth and had 1 steelhead break my line.


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a London!!! We haven't had those fish for years! Your daughter is probably a bit older now too!!! What the hell is going on?!?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Old pics .only one I see.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

gottacatchemall said:


> That's a London!!!


That's the first thought I had. Well, he said it was an 8 year old pic.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Okay guys, I finally got the picture onto my computer instead of the phone where I can upload it properly. Is this one another London strain? I have no idea what the difference is.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No more London's left. That be a Manistee. 
Nice fish!


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

Manistee all day... only non-manistees will be from Ashtabula/conneaut area from PA. They're fat and look like a stocked rainbow trout


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

gottacatchemall said:


> Manistee all day... only non-manistees will be from Ashtabula/conneaut area from PA. They're fat and look like a stocked rainbow trout


Them fish from Conny/PA do migrate and show up in all river systems, even on the west side.


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

Where do you think this one migrated from?


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Hard telling where the fish migrate from , but we have kings that Enter our rivers, pink salmon in the rocky and Euclid creeks, even hatchery brook trout are showing up in the rocky. Many get lost and enter different rivers. 

Every river/creek connected to Lake Erie gets runs of fish. You'd be silly to think every fish stocked in a certain river goes back to the same river. Sure most do but not all.


----------

